# Huawei E3372 LTE USB-stick



## balanga (Feb 20, 2017)

Anyone had any success using a Huawei E3372 LTE USB-stick?


----------



## k.jacker (Feb 20, 2017)

That is very little input. Is it detected and is there any usable output from `dmesg` you could use to check against https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.0R/hardware.html#usb.
Assuming you are on FreeBSD-11.0.


----------



## balanga (Feb 21, 2017)

I haven't tried using the modem on FreeBSD yet, I wanted to find out what experiences people have had trying to get it working....

I will plug it into a system running FreeBSD-11.0 and see if `dmesg` identifies it and report back.


----------

